

Sprint will offer the iPhone 5 with unlimited data - optiplex
http://www.edibleapple.com/sprint-iphone-5-unlimited-data/

======
Aviwein77
I am glad to finally see some competition with the mobile web costs. I have no
idea how much it costs the companies for people to be on them, but it seemed
like they looked at each other and said 'That company is getting away with
charging per gigabyte and having no unlimited internet' and changed over to
that. I hope that Sprint does this and the competition between companies
drives down the price for these services, or at least brings back unlimited
internet.

